# john deere 5045D



## hap (3 mo ago)

the tachometer on my jd 5045d has quit working. what do i check for and is this a difficult repair?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Hap, welcome.

Most of us on the forum have older tractors with cable-driven tachometers, which are relatively easy to trouble-shoot and repair. Your tractor has an electronic tachometer, which typically has a magnetic type pickup sensor, which produces electronic pulses as engine gear teeth pass by the sensor. Your tachometer produces an rpm readout based upon the pulse rate sensed. I found the following on the internet for trouble-shooting a JD tachometer system:









3 Steps To Fix John Deere Tachometer Not Working - Farmer Grows


With that said, many people are complaining about the John Deere tachometer not working. Here is what you need to know.




farmergrows.com


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Sensor for tachometer is item 6 in the following link. Another possibility is faulty instrument panel ground connection. https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70048/referrer/search/pgId/393426302


----------



## reichette (3 mo ago)

hap said:


> the tachometer on my jd 5045d has quit working. what do i check for and is this a difficult repair?


 My 5045D's tachometer had starting acting up the same recently. Giving it a light wack on the side of the instrument panel has been getting it going again (on a consistent basis so far)


----------

